# KUALA LUMPUR | National Sports Complex Rejuvenation | U/C



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Kuala Lumpur Sports City (KLSC)*
http://klsportscity.my/klsportscityv2/


Developer: Malaysian Resources Corporation Berhad (MRCB)
Location: Bukit Jalil
Public Transport: LRT1 Sri Petaling Line (line 4)
Opened:	11 September 1998 
Renovated: 2017
Access: Shah Alam Expressway, Puchong–Sungai Besi Highway, Maju Expressway and Kuala Lumpur–Seremban Expressway










The new Kuala Lumpur Sports City (KLSC), or formerly known as Bukit Jalil National Sports Complex is set to be one of the most iconic and distinctive international sporting and entertainment centre in Asia. As a redeveloped and fully-integrated sports hub, KLSC is fully compliant with local and international standards consists of new world-class infrastructures on par with the most renowned world-class sports and entertainment centre. 

This regeneration and redevelopment project includes 
- Providing high-performance sports training facilities
- A sports rehabilitation science centre
- Youth park
- Public sports facilities
- Sports museum
- Youth hostel
- Concert Hall
- Convention centre 
- A sports-focused retail mall

Located in the KLSC compound are National Stadium, Axiata Arena, National Aquatic Centre, National Squash Centre and National Hockey Stadium.









http://www.asiana.my/page/display-album/PhotoAlbumsID/1058/KL_Sports_City_Bukit_Jalil#modal-image-7









*NOTABLE EVENTS:*
2017 - 2017 Southeast Asian Games
2011 - Liverpool F.C. Asia Tour 2011
2011 - Chelsea 2011 summer tour of Asia 
2011 - Arsenal 2011 Pre-Season Tour 
2010 - 2010 AFF Suzuki Cup First Leg Of The Finals
2009–present - ATP World Tour 250 Malaysian Open (tennis)
2009 - 2009 ASEAN Para Games
2007 - 2007 Asian Cup
2009 - Manchester United Asia Tour 2009
2007 - Champions Youth Cup 2007
2003 - FA Premier League Asia Cup 2003
2001 - 2001 ASEAN Para Games
2001 - 2001 Southeast Asian Games
2001 - Manchester United Asia Tour 2001
1998–present - Malaysia Cup Final
1998–present - Malaysian FA Cup Final
1998 - XVI Commonwealth Games, Kuala Lumpur


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Phase 1









http://sports.inquirer.net/258382/photos-kuala-lumpur-sports-city-ready-2017-southeast-asian-games

















https://www.eyeem.com/a/5708119


----------



## Aliza mohd (Nov 14, 2017)

Congrats


----------



## Blue_Sky (Jul 5, 2005)

How far the complex from the city center?


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

It's about 20 km from Bukit Jalil southern away to the city centre..


nazrey said:


> LINE 1, 4, 6, 7
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*PHASE 2*
Youth Park, KLSC









http://sportsvenuebusiness.com/inde...sident-business-development-total-sport-asia/



















Convention Centre/Shopping Mall









https://www.fourfourtwo.com/my/features/bukit-jalil-stadium-new-sports-city-town?page=0,1


----------



## Siberkop (Dec 15, 2017)

*CIDB tv video on KL Sports City*

Hello all! This is my first time here, but just would like to share this cool vid on Kuala Lumpur Sports City Development!

Btw, can't wait to see the full development completed. Should be a great place to hang out with family.










https://youtu.be/gkWAzb4MoTE


----------

